# Middle Keys Guide Experience - Capt. Henley



## Sabalo

There is no excuse for a guide not being professional and courteous. At least to me, if your in the service industry (and guiding is that in my book) then at a minimum should communicate with his client within a reasonable timeframe. I don't expect immediate response as a good guide is likely fishing during the day, but should check his messages/texts at night before hitting the bed. sorry you had the poor experience, but at least you now have good guide contacts if you make it back. hope you get your money back as you most certainly should. its the principal of the issue not so much the $150.


----------



## georgiadrifter

A good place to start...when looking for a guide would be The Lower Keys Guides Association or a similar organization that helps establish some accountability among the guide industry. Sorry about your situation and hope dude does the right thing and refunds your deposit. Thanks for the heads up.






Members – Lower Keys Guides Association







lkga.org


----------



## Fishshoot

Second on lkga, most of the well known guys are on there along many more than capable guides. They work together to preserve and protect the fishery down there on their own time and dime.


----------



## beauhill

Thanks fellas. I highly doubt I'll be getting my money back, but I figured I'd let folks know about him so they don't end up out money. Next time I'm down that way I'll look into IKGA. Capt Bishop is doing good things with them to help protect the Permit fishery.


----------



## Jason M

It's also worth filling a report with the Florida Guides Association. Let them weed him out.


----------



## PermitPurveyor

Sabalo said:


> There is no excuse for a guide not being professional and courteous. At least to me, if your in the service industry (and guiding is that in my book) then at a minimum should communicate with his client within a reasonable timeframe. I don't expect immediate response as a good guide is likely fishing during the day, but should check his messages/texts at night before hitting the bed. sorry you had the poor experience, but at least you now have good guide contacts if you make it back. hope you get your money back as you most certainly should. its the principal of the issue not so much the $150.


I suggest as Paul Harvey said you read the REST of the story.


----------



## PermitPurveyor

Jason M said:


> It's also worth filling a report with the Florida Guides Association. Let them weed him out.


You might want to hear the real story. 


beauhill said:


> I don't post here, but I do search here frequently to read guide recommendations. I wanted to post my experience in the Middle Keys so someone doesn't have the same issues I had.
> 
> I planned a trip to the Middle Keys in early March, so I started looking into guides back in December. I came across Capt Brandon Henley (Florida Keys Fly Fishing), and it looked promising. I called Brandon and had a decent discussion and he seemed knowledgeable, so I sent him $150 and booked two days the first week of March.
> 
> A few days prior to fishing, I was getting excited for the trip so I reached out to Brandon a couple of times via text and phone to get some details on the trip (meeting place, time, gear, etc) and to see how the fishing had been...but it was radio silence. Finally, at about 6 PM the night before the first guided day I'm able to speak with Brandon. We work out meeting location, gear, and time and everything seemed set. About 15 minutes later he texts me that he "forgot" that he had a Coast Guard physical the next day and could no longer take me. He wanted me to go with one of his guide buddies. A quick internet search and one of the first results is his mugshot for felony abuse and obstruction...not really a guy I want to be fishing with. I tell Brandon that wasn't the deal and that I'm not going to go with the other guide. He is cordial and says he'll refund my deposit.
> 
> Fast forward to a couple weeks later and I still haven't received the refund. I reach back out to him and again he promises to send the money back. Two days later, still no luck. I reach back out to him and then he becomes hostile...telling me to "Go fuck myself" and that I'm an "arrogant prick." He's now refusing to refund my money. For clarity, after I texted the second time about the deposit he texted back a story that his wife died of an overdose and his young son is keeping him busy (something I sympathize with, but not a reason for stealing money). It also appears that may be a complete fabrication based on his social media posts.
> 
> I would highly recommend folks staying away from Brandon; he has a reputation with other guides of being like this. For me, it's not the $150 (although I really think he should refund it) he put a huge damper on a trip I was really excited for.
> 
> On the other hand, Capt Todd Zeils was over the top exceptional, and really came through in a pinch. He took me out on his day off after the plans with Brandon fell through, and then lined up another guide (Capt Dale Bishop) for the second day who was equally as professional and a great dude/fisherman


----------



## Jason M

PermitPurveyor said:


> You might want to hear the real story.


I don't have a dog in this fight.


----------



## PermitPurveyor

Let me start by saying I am going to remain professional. I HAVE NEVER HAD A FELONY CONVICTION AT ALL. NOT ONE. SO YOUR MUGSHOT IS NOT ME, THE GUY I REFERRED YOU TO IS A GREAT GUIDE AND HAS NOT BEEN CONVICTED OF THE ALLEGED ALLEGATIONS. HE IS A STAND UP GUY. I TRUST HIM WITH MY LIFE.

2. DALE IS A GREAT FRIEND. 

3. I PROVIDED A SUBSTITUTE GUIDE WHO IS WELL KNOWN AND WELL RESPECTED AND I WAS TAKING YOU OUT THE FOLLOWING DAY. IN FACT I WAS GOING TO SHOW YOU A SPECIAL PLACE I RARELY TAKE PEOPLE DUE TO PROTECTING THE SPOT KNOWN ONLY AS PERMITOPIA 2.0 TO MAKE UP FOR MY SCHEDULING MIXUP.

4. I AM ALSO VERY BUSY. THE REAL REASON YOU WERE UPSET IS YOU HAD CALLED/TEXT MULTIPLE TIMES OVER THE PERIOD OF A WEEK AND YOU WERENT GETTING WHAT YOU WANTED WHEN YOU WANTED IT. i TELL PEOPLE i WILL TOUCH BASE THE DAY BEFORE. THAT I DID AND ALWAYS DO. YOU WERE THE ONE WHO COPPED AN ATTITUDE.

5. IF YOU DONT HAVE FAITH IN YOUR GUIDE THEN DONT BOOK THEM. I FISH ALL OVER THE WORLD AND PUT MY DREAM TRIPS IN OTHER PROFESSIONALS HANDS. SOMETIMES THINGS COME UP, BUT I TRUST THEM. YOU WANTED TO CONTROL THE SITUATION.

YOU WERE, AND ARE EXACTLY WHAT I CALLED YOU. WAS IT PROFESSIONAL NO, WAS IT ACCURATE ABSOLUTELY. APPARENTLY YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND THAT I AM THE CAPTAIN OF MY SKIFF, i MAKE THE DECISIONS. IF YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN POLITE I WOULDNT HAVE LOST MY TEMPER, BUT YOU WERE FAR FROM IT. YOU CANCELED THE TRIP NOT ME. DURING A VERY BUSY MONTH AND VERY TOUGH YEAR FOR ALL GUIDES. YOU DID. MY CANCELLATION RULES ARE CLEARLY MARKED ON MY WEBSITE. YOU BROKE THEM.

TRYING TO RUN YOUR MOUTH IN AN ONLINE FORUM ISN'T WISE OR PRODUCTIVE. YOU CAN COME TO SEE ME IN PERSON TO SPEW YOUR BS AND I WILL ADDRESS YOUR GREIVANCES MAN TO MAN. MY REPUTATION AND NAME MEAN A LOT TO ME. I DEFEND THEM. YOU WANT RESPECT. GIVE IT. I WILL NOT TOLERATE YOU RUNNING DOWN MY NAME. IF YOU DO, UNDERSTAND THE PERILS OF DOING SO. I DO NOT PLAY. LEARN TO READ A CANCELLATION POLICY. 

******

* IT TRULY SADDENS ME THE REST OF YOU GUYS WHO CHIMED IN WITH ALL YOUR ADVICE AND CONDEMNATION WOULD DO SO UNINFORMED. SHAME ON YOU. I HAVE BEEN IN THIS BUSINESS A LONG TIME AND OTHER MEMBERS OF THIS FORUM CAN ATTEST TO MY PROFESSIONALISM AND SKILL. SPEND LESS TIME ON THE INTERNET, MORE ON THE WATER. CONTEMPT PRIOR TO INVESTIGATION IS WRONG. 

*A 150.00 DONATION TO THE BONEFISH AND TARPON TRUST HAS BEEN MADE ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND MR. HILL.*****

RESPECTFULLY, CAPT. BRANDON HENLEY


----------



## jsnipes

I’ve fished w Brandon every year since 2014, usually multiple times per year, and have never seen/heard/experienced anything like OP suggested.

I also have a good idea of who the other guide may be, and he is also a tremendous guide and a great person.

People need to relax when they go on a fishing vacation...


----------



## texican08

If I back you up, will you DM me the coordinates to permtopia 1.0 and 2.0?


----------



## beauhill

I think your response shows how professional you are. I didn't say anything about you having a mugshot or felony... You might want to re-read. 

I didn't book your friend, I booked with you. You cancelled. You may trust him with your life, but the research I did after you bailed didn't sit well with me and having my wife on the boat (convicted or not).

I'm understand folks have had good luck with Brandon. I booked him believing I would enjoy it... This is merely my experience and a warning to potentially help anyone else avoid this.

I've also fished all over the world and dealt with severe language barriers, no other guide I've had in all the countries I've been hold a candle to this experience. I'm not sure how I deserve a "go fuck myself" and I'm an "arrogant prick" after asking about a refund that you promised twice.

Jsnipes - I relaxed just fine, just don't like when a trip you've had planned for 4 months falls through and you're left scrambling at the last minute.


----------



## Geologist

texican08 said:


> If I back you up, will you DM me the coordinates to permtopia 1.0 and 2.0?


Also interested in this transaction.


----------



## Kingfisher67

It's really not hard to pick up your phone and contact your client specially an out of towner. Not everyone has the luxury of living in Florida and surrounded by water, so an excited client is completely understandable. If you promised to refund his money then that's what you should have done. Immediately, without any hesitation. You sound like a very unorganized business owner. Hope your wife is ok.


----------



## kjnengr

Just like in a divorce.... There's three sides to every story. What he said, what she said, and what really happened.........

I'm with the texican. I'll take whatever side necessary to get a peek at those coordinates.


----------



## topnative2

Discrepancies???????????????


----------



## topnative2

PermitPurveyor said:


> Let me start by saying I am going to remain professional. I HAVE NEVER HAD A FELONY CONVICTION AT ALL. NOT ONE. SO YOUR MUGSHOT IS NOT ME, THE GUY I REFERRED YOU TO IS A GREAT GUIDE AND HAS NOT BEEN CONVICTED OF THE ALLEGED ALLEGATIONS. HE IS A STAND UP GUY. I TRUST HIM WITH MY LIFE.
> 
> 2. DALE IS A GREAT FRIEND.
> 
> 3. I PROVIDED A SUBSTITUTE GUIDE WHO IS WELL KNOWN AND WELL RESPECTED AND I WAS TAKING YOU OUT THE FOLLOWING DAY. IN FACT I WAS GOING TO SHOW YOU A SPECIAL PLACE I RARELY TAKE PEOPLE DUE TO PROTECTING THE SPOT KNOWN ONLY AS PERMITOPIA 2.0 TO MAKE UP FOR MY SCHEDULING MIXUP.
> 
> 4. I AM ALSO VERY BUSY. THE REAL REASON YOU WERE UPSET IS YOU HAD CALLED/TEXT MULTIPLE TIMES OVER THE PERIOD OF A WEEK AND YOU WERENT GETTING WHAT YOU WANTED WHEN YOU WANTED IT. i TELL PEOPLE i WILL TOUCH BASE THE DAY BEFORE. THAT I DID AND ALWAYS DO. YOU WERE THE ONE WHO COPPED AN ATTITUDE.
> 
> 5. IF YOU DONT HAVE FAITH IN YOUR GUIDE THEN DONT BOOK THEM. I FISH ALL OVER THE WORLD AND PUT MY DREAM TRIPS IN OTHER PROFESSIONALS HANDS. SOMETIMES THINGS COME UP, BUT I TRUST THEM. YOU WANTED TO CONTROL THE SITUATION.
> 
> YOU WERE, AND ARE EXACTLY WHAT I CALLED YOU. WAS IT PROFESSIONAL NO, WAS IT ACCURATE ABSOLUTELY. APPARENTLY YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND THAT I AM THE CAPTAIN OF MY SKIFF, i MAKE THE DECISIONS. IF YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN POLITE I WOULDNT HAVE LOST MY TEMPER, BUT YOU WERE FAR FROM IT. YOU CANCELED THE TRIP NOT ME. DURING A VERY BUSY MONTH AND VERY TOUGH YEAR FOR ALL GUIDES. YOU DID. MY CANCELLATION RULES ARE CLEARLY MARKED ON MY WEBSITE. YOU BROKE THEM.
> 
> TRYING TO RUN YOUR MOUTH IN AN ONLINE FORUM ISN'T WISE OR PRODUCTIVE. YOU CAN COME TO SEE ME IN PERSON TO SPEW YOUR BS AND I WILL ADDRESS YOUR GREIVANCES MAN TO MAN. MY REPUTATION AND NAME MEAN A LOT TO ME. I DEFEND THEM. YOU WANT RESPECT. GIVE IT. I WILL NOT TOLERATE YOU RUNNING DOWN MY NAME. IF YOU DO, UNDERSTAND THE PERILS OF DOING SO. I DO NOT PLAY. LEARN TO READ A CANCELLATION POLICY.
> 
> ******
> 
> * IT TRULY SADDENS ME THE REST OF YOU GUYS WHO CHIMED IN WITH ALL YOUR ADVICE AND CONDEMNATION WOULD DO SO UNINFORMED. SHAME ON YOU. I HAVE BEEN IN THIS BUSINESS A LONG TIME AND OTHER MEMBERS OF THIS FORUM CAN ATTEST TO MY PROFESSIONALISM AND SKILL. SPEND LESS TIME ON THE INTERNET, MORE ON THE WATER. CONTEMPT PRIOR TO INVESTIGATION IS WRONG.
> 
> *A 150.00 DONATION TO THE BONEFISH AND TARPON TRUST HAS BEEN MADE ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND MR. HILL.*****
> 
> RESPECTFULLY, CAPT. BRANDON HENLEY



Terrible PR.....great example of how not to do it.


----------



## beauhill

He can say there is two sides, but Brandon didn't refute anything I said. Was I excited for the trip and reached out to Brandon before hand (3 months after I booked)? You bet. Was it why the trip fell through? Nope. He may think I cancelled, but I'm not taking a last-minute switched trip with someone who's first search result is for domestic assault, especially when my wife was planning to join for the day.

I'd be tickled pink if Brandon actually donated my deposit to BTT, but my guess is he's full of shit on that one too.


----------



## topnative2

There it is......

*"He can say there is two sides, but Brandon didn't refute anything I said."

*


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I think everyone needs to stay out of it, this kind of shit has no place on an internet forum. This is not the BBB complaints page. No matter what the client or the guide post, none of us know the story and should not be jumping on either side. Are there shitty guides? Yes. Are there people that don’t get what they want so they fabricate a bunch of BS and post on a fishing forum crying about a bad experience to drag down a guide’s reputation? Yes. 
I’m not taking sides and don’t think anyone else should either based on a thread on here. None of us were involved.


----------



## JC Designs

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think everyone needs to stay out of it, this kind of shit has no place on an internet forum. This is not the BBB complaints page. No matter what the client or the guide post, none of us know the story and should not be jumping on either side. Are there shitty guides? Yes. Are there people that don’t get what they want so they fabricate a bunch of BS and post on a fishing forum crying about a bad experience to drag down a guide’s reputation? Yes.
> I’m not taking sides and don’t think anyone else should either based on a thread on here. None of us were involved.


Agree fully, unless of course... I can get those coordinates too!😉


----------



## georgiadrifter

‘Bout time to see the “Listen Monkeys” thread go to the top.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

PermitPurveyor said:


> Let me start by saying I am going to remain professional. I HAVE NEVER HAD A FELONY CONVICTION AT ALL. NOT ONE. SO YOUR MUGSHOT IS NOT ME, THE GUY I REFERRED YOU TO IS A GREAT GUIDE AND HAS NOT BEEN CONVICTED OF THE ALLEGED ALLEGATIONS. HE IS A STAND UP GUY. I TRUST HIM WITH MY LIFE.
> 
> 2. DALE IS A GREAT FRIEND.
> 
> 3. I PROVIDED A SUBSTITUTE GUIDE WHO IS WELL KNOWN AND WELL RESPECTED AND I WAS TAKING YOU OUT THE FOLLOWING DAY. IN FACT I WAS GOING TO SHOW YOU A SPECIAL PLACE I RARELY TAKE PEOPLE DUE TO PROTECTING THE SPOT KNOWN ONLY AS PERMITOPIA 2.0 TO MAKE UP FOR MY SCHEDULING MIXUP.
> 
> 4. I AM ALSO VERY BUSY. THE REAL REASON YOU WERE UPSET IS YOU HAD CALLED/TEXT MULTIPLE TIMES OVER THE PERIOD OF A WEEK AND YOU WERENT GETTING WHAT YOU WANTED WHEN YOU WANTED IT. i TELL PEOPLE i WILL TOUCH BASE THE DAY BEFORE. THAT I DID AND ALWAYS DO. YOU WERE THE ONE WHO COPPED AN ATTITUDE.
> 
> 5. IF YOU DONT HAVE FAITH IN YOUR GUIDE THEN DONT BOOK THEM. I FISH ALL OVER THE WORLD AND PUT MY DREAM TRIPS IN OTHER PROFESSIONALS HANDS. SOMETIMES THINGS COME UP, BUT I TRUST THEM. YOU WANTED TO CONTROL THE SITUATION.
> 
> YOU WERE, AND ARE EXACTLY WHAT I CALLED YOU. WAS IT PROFESSIONAL NO, WAS IT ACCURATE ABSOLUTELY. APPARENTLY YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND THAT I AM THE CAPTAIN OF MY SKIFF, i MAKE THE DECISIONS. IF YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN POLITE I WOULDNT HAVE LOST MY TEMPER, BUT YOU WERE FAR FROM IT. YOU CANCELED THE TRIP NOT ME. DURING A VERY BUSY MONTH AND VERY TOUGH YEAR FOR ALL GUIDES. YOU DID. MY CANCELLATION RULES ARE CLEARLY MARKED ON MY WEBSITE. YOU BROKE THEM.
> 
> TRYING TO RUN YOUR MOUTH IN AN ONLINE FORUM ISN'T WISE OR PRODUCTIVE. YOU CAN COME TO SEE ME IN PERSON TO SPEW YOUR BS AND I WILL ADDRESS YOUR GREIVANCES MAN TO MAN. MY REPUTATION AND NAME MEAN A LOT TO ME. I DEFEND THEM. YOU WANT RESPECT. GIVE IT. I WILL NOT TOLERATE YOU RUNNING DOWN MY NAME. IF YOU DO, UNDERSTAND THE PERILS OF DOING SO. I DO NOT PLAY. LEARN TO READ A CANCELLATION POLICY.
> 
> ******
> 
> * IT TRULY SADDENS ME THE REST OF YOU GUYS WHO CHIMED IN WITH ALL YOUR ADVICE AND CONDEMNATION WOULD DO SO UNINFORMED. SHAME ON YOU. I HAVE BEEN IN THIS BUSINESS A LONG TIME AND OTHER MEMBERS OF THIS FORUM CAN ATTEST TO MY PROFESSIONALISM AND SKILL. SPEND LESS TIME ON THE INTERNET, MORE ON THE WATER. CONTEMPT PRIOR TO INVESTIGATION IS WRONG.
> 
> *A 150.00 DONATION TO THE BONEFISH AND TARPON TRUST HAS BEEN MADE ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND MR. HILL.*****
> 
> RESPECTFULLY, CAPT. BRANDON HENLEY


ALL CAPS!!! Why are we yelling?!?!? Sounds professional.


----------



## topnative2

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think everyone needs to stay out of it, this kind of shit has no place on an internet forum. This is not the BBB complaints page. No matter what the client or the guide post, none of us know the story and should not be jumping on either side. Are there shitty guides? Yes. Are there people that don’t get what they want so they fabricate a bunch of BS and post on a fishing forum crying about a bad experience to drag down a guide’s reputation? Yes.
> I’m not taking sides and don’t think anyone else should either based on a thread on here. None of us were involved.


You are absolutely no fun and a stick in the mud!😁


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

jsnipes said:


> I’ve fished w Brandon every year since 2014, usually multiple times per year, and have never seen/heard/experienced anything like OP suggested.
> 
> I also have a good idea of who the other guide may be, and he is also a tremendous guide and a great person.
> 
> People need to relax when they go on a fishing vacation...


y’all should just start scissoring


----------



## Smackdaddy53

topnative2 said:


> You are absolutely no fun and a stick in the mud!😁


I’m a barrel of fun.


----------



## topnative2

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m a barrel of fun.


and what is your monkey number in the barrel?


----------



## beauhill

Smackdaddy53 said:


> this kind of shit has no place on an internet forum


I'm not looking for anyone to take my side, and I wasn't trying to make it seem like a BBB complaints page. Microskiff and a few other forums are mine (and probably a lot of others) de-facto source for guide recommendations when planning a trip. I was posting my experience in order to help others when planning a trip.


----------



## sjrobin

beauhill said:


> I'm not looking for anyone to take my side, and I wasn't trying to make it seem like a BBB complaints page. Microskiff and a few other forums are mine (and probably a lot of others) de-facto source for guide recommendations when planning a trip. I was posting my experience in order to help others when planning a trip.


Truth.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

beauhill said:


> I'm not looking for anyone to take my side, and I wasn't trying to make it seem like a BBB complaints page. Microskiff and a few other forums are mine (and probably a lot of others) de-facto source for guide recommendations when planning a trip. I was posting my experience in order to help others when planning a trip.


dude this is spot on. all these bedwetters saying you can't post negative or positive feedback about a guide on a site called "microskiff" are obviously a bit slow.


----------



## sjrobin

I am a Texas based guide and welcome all feedback, negative or positive.


----------



## ifsteve

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think everyone needs to stay out of it, this kind of shit has no place on an internet forum. This is not the BBB complaints page. No matter what the client or the guide post, none of us know the story and should not be jumping on either side. Are there shitty guides? Yes. Are there people that don’t get what they want so they fabricate a bunch of BS and post on a fishing forum crying about a bad experience to drag down a guide’s reputation? Yes.
> I’m not taking sides and don’t think anyone else should either based on a thread on here. None of us were involved.


Totally disagree. Internet forums like these are a great place to get recommendations for fishing guides. And every bit as important as getting a solid recommendation is also getting a heads up on a guide to steer clear of. Forget all the backstories on this particular situation. All the guide had to do was refund the $150 deposit no questions asked. It was HIS mistake that he booked a day on top of his CG physical. Then no bad press ensues.


----------



## mmccull5

ifsteve said:


> Totally disagree. Internet forums like these are a great place to get recommendations for fishing guides. And every bit as important as getting a solid recommendation is also getting a heads up on a guide to steer clear of. Forget all the backstories on this particular situation. All the guide had to do was refund the $150 deposit no questions asked. It was HIS mistake that he booked a day on top of his CG physical. Then no bad press ensues.


Took the words out of my mouth!

Evidence of said donation might help, but if you're going through the trouble, why not just refund?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I guess people can’t read and comprehend. My mistake.


----------



## ifsteve

Your post clearly indicated your opinion that this forum wasn't a place to report a bad guide. If that's not what you were trying to say then perhaps you should re evaluate your writing approach.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

With Smack’s logic, one can’t leave a bad restaurant review (or good one for that matter) on Yelp. C’mon man!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Bad experience you tell 100 people
Good experience you tell maybe 10 its human nature I agree with the op je made a deal to fish with one Capt not a different one.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Hell my little Ol grasshopper story don’t hold a match to this.


----------



## Greg Toth

Brandon's reply seems wrong for a coupla reasons. HE was the one who "forgot" the physical, and ignored numerous requests for communication. I've fished with multiple fresh- and salt-water guides in the US and always had a response back via phone or text to every communication I sent them, especially to a new area or first time using a guide. Then, he pulls the old "I was even gonna do something really cool for you but you blew it" by mentioning this fantasy permitopia. A real gesture at making things whole for his memory screw-up would have been to mention permitopia that night on the phone as a possible destination for the second day of the trip. None of this last minute, after the fact crap. Doesn't sit genuine with me. Finally, this customer did NOT cancel the trip, the guide did through his actions. If I reserve a Ferrari, and the vendor says "sorry, I double booked (or whatever excuse) but I have a tasty Lambo I can sub for it" and I had my heart set on only the Ferrari, it is the vendor who screwed this up and I am NOT required to take the Lambo. I have no relation to either of these dudes, but must say Brandon's response appears to be that of someone who got called out on their clear screw-up, in public when he expected this issue to go away and him be $150 richer, who then gets petulant and who then even issues a veiled threat about not coming after him. Total BS in my opinion.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Greg Toth said:


> Brandon's reply seems wrong for a coupla reasons. HE was the one who "forgot" the physical, and ignored numerous requests for communication. I've fished with multiple fresh- and salt-water guides in the US and always had a response back via phone or text to every communication I sent them, especially to a new area or first time using a guide. Then, he pulls the old "I was even gonna do something really cool for you but you blew it" by mentioning this fantasy permitopia. A real gesture at making things whole for his memory screw-up would have been to mention permitopia that night on the phone as a possible destination for the second day of the trip. None of this last minute, after the fact crap. Doesn't sit genuine with me. Finally, this customer did NOT cancel the trip, the guide did through his actions. If I reserve a Ferrari, and the vendor says "sorry, I double booked (or whatever excuse) but I have a tasty Lambo I can sub for it" and I had my heart set on only the Ferrari, it is the vendor who screwed this up and I am NOT required to take the Lambo. I have no relation to either of these dudes, but must say Brandon's response appears to be that of someone who got called out on their clear screw-up, in public when he expected this issue to go away and him be $150 richer, who then gets petulant and who then even issues a veiled threat about not coming after him. Total BS in my opinion.


couldn’t agree more and couldn’t have said it better. Nobody will know for sure, but the excuse matrix never helps, and certainly not when you’re in the customer service industry.


----------



## Backcountry 16

The fact that his response is all caps says it all in my opinion sounds very arrogant. Some (not all) guides think their gods creation to fishing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Backcountry 16 said:


> The fact that his response is all caps says it all in my opinion sounds very arrogant. Some (not all) guides think their gods creation to fishing.


I only think like that part time!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I only think like that part time!


Not surprised😃😃


----------



## WatermanGB

Karma is a bitch, and always seems to work out.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I was in permtopia once and dined on fairy dust and drank unicorn pee. Rainbow stew wasn’t bad either.


----------



## kjnengr

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I was in permtopia once and dined on fairy dust and drank unicorn pee. Rainbow stew wasn’t bad either.


How was the fairy dust prepared? I know a guy who is pretty good with wild game, but I'm not sure of his capabilities with fantasy creatures. 

Another question..... Are permit only desirable because they are difficult? If they were as bitey as bluegill on a bed, would we even care about them?


----------



## Jason M

kjnengr said:


> How was the fairy dust prepared? I know a guy who is pretty good with wild game, but I'm not sure of his capabilities with fantasy creatures.
> 
> Another question..... Are permit only desirable because they are difficult? If they were as bitey as bluegill on a bed, would we even care about them?


Well there's a certain cache that's goes with catching one versus a jack so the answer must be yes. Particularly on the flats. You could go offshore and catch them on a wreck and get numbers. 

But they do pull hard and get large so I'd still like to catch them even if they ate like a bream.


----------



## Maotoshon

A year later - it seems the guy that wrote this thread is completely correct, and Mr Henley definitely hasn't changed.

I wanted to make a dream come true for a friend of mine who is a fly-fishing guide up North and had always wanted to fly fish in the Florida keys. I paid for the whole trip, and booked Brandon to be his captain. About a week before the trip my friend hit me up to let me know he was really starting to worry because Brandon had dropped out of contact. I then Googled Brandon and found this thread. Same horrible lack of communication, but ultimately Brandon finally texted him back the day before the trip and my friend was reassured. Unfortunately this did nothing to erase the fact that my friend's first three days were wrecked by worrying about whether or not he still had a guide.

The day of the trip Brandon was 40 minutes late after having set the time himself the day before. Luckily we were running late as well so we only ended waiting about 15 minutes. Additionally Brandon then changed the meetup spot by 10 miles after we were already in the Uber, which wasted about $30 in Uber fees. Although we booked Brandon for two full days, Brandon told us around 2pm that for some reason he thought that we had booked a 3/4 day and that he needed to end early. I was sunburned because I'm an idiot, so I was just as happy even though it's horrible business practice and my buddy was clearly disappointed.

All of this I would have let go without the negative review. What put me over the edge was that evening at 10pm as we were about to go to sleep, my friend got a text saying that Brandon had something come up and would not be coming out tomorrow, but that he was having his buddy substitute in for day 2. As we had no interest in spending the day on a boat with some substitute guide that we didn't choose, we bailed on day 2.

Because I believe in being completely honest, I will say that my buddy did say that Brandon put him on some good fish. He didn't catch anything, but my friend asserts that this was entirely his fault as he missed some good opportunities. He also said that he had good communication with Brandon and liked him.

To summarize, select Brandon if you are fine with bad communication, tardiness, and inability to stick to agreed times, and of course you will definitely need to be ok with being accompanied by whatever person Brandon decides to put you with. Brandon himself seems to be knowledgeable enough, but I can't speak on whomever he planned on pawning us off.

That all being said, Brandon, if you still check this thread, I eagerly await your petty reply in all capitals.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Another data point. These are tough to write and nobody wants to, but with as much as a guide costs, it’s helpful to have some data points. There’s plenty of guides that don’t get any bad reviews written on them. I’d stick to those ones.


----------



## Drifter

This Brandon fellers response is so bad lol. How can you let your anger carry on all the way to the internet and the hour it took you to write that. 

@Maotoshon - Good on you for going through the motions just to posts this. Welcome to the Forum!

Was the guy chill on the boat?


----------



## kjnengr

I'm still waiting for Permitopia coordinates......


----------



## redchaser

kjnengr said:


> I'm still waiting for Permitopia coordinates......


He's going to post a picture of a map....with flies on it.


----------



## kjnengr

redchaser said:


> He's going to post a picture of a map....with flies on it.


OUCH. At least I covered up the good spots with the flies.


----------



## Maotoshon

Drifter said:


> This Brandon fellers response is so bad lol. How can you let your anger carry on all the way to the internet and the hour it took you to write that.
> 
> @Maotoshon - Good on you for going through the motions just to posts this. Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Was the guy chill on the boat?


Thank you sir. In truth I didn't interact much with him. My friend and him seemed to get along very well however, and he had nothing negative to say after the trip. In all honesty I didn't want to get to know him as I had watched my buddy's trip up to that point have a serious damper due solely to Brandon blowing him off. He is big on forgiveness - me not so much.


----------



## KimmerIII

Jeesh. Once may be an accident, twice is becoming a pattern.


----------



## blpthree

Following so I can read the screaming rebuttal post.


----------



## WatermanGB

Can i get some popcorn too?


----------



## Palm Island

****


----------



## Mako 181




----------



## ruddyduck

Maotoshon said:


> A year later - it seems the guy that wrote this thread is completely correct, and Mr Henley definitely hasn't changed.
> 
> I wanted to make a dream come true for a friend of mine who is a fly-fishing guide up North and had always wanted to fly fish in the Florida keys. I paid for the whole trip, and booked Brandon to be his captain. About a week before the trip my friend hit me up to let me know he was really starting to worry because Brandon had dropped out of contact. I then Googled Brandon and found this thread. Same horrible lack of communication, but ultimately Brandon finally texted him back the day before the trip and my friend was reassured. Unfortunately this did nothing to erase the fact that my friend's first three days were wrecked by worrying about whether or not he still had a guide.
> 
> The day of the trip Brandon was 40 minutes late after having set the time himself the day before. Luckily we were running late as well so we only ended waiting about 15 minutes. Additionally Brandon then changed the meetup spot by 10 miles after we were already in the Uber, which wasted about $30 in Uber fees. Although we booked Brandon for two full days, Brandon told us around 2pm that for some reason he thought that we had booked a 3/4 day and that he needed to end early. I was sunburned because I'm an idiot, so I was just as happy even though it's horrible business practice and my buddy was clearly disappointed.
> 
> All of this I would have let go without the negative review. What put me over the edge was that evening at 10pm as we were about to go to sleep, my friend got a text saying that Brandon had something come up and would not be coming out tomorrow, but that he was having his buddy substitute in for day 2. As we had no interest in spending the day on a boat with some substitute guide that we didn't choose, we bailed on day 2.
> 
> Because I believe in being completely honest, I will say that my buddy did say that Brandon put him on some good fish. He didn't catch anything, but my friend asserts that this was entirely his fault as he missed some good opportunities. He also said that he had good communication with Brandon and liked him.
> 
> To summarize, select Brandon if you are fine with bad communication, tardiness, and inability to stick to agreed times, and of course you will definitely need to be ok with being accompanied by whatever person Brandon decides to put you with. Brandon himself seems to be knowledgeable enough, but I can't speak on whomever he planned on pawning us off.
> 
> That all being said, Brandon, if you still check this thread, I eagerly await your petty reply in all capitals.


Were you on the boat with your guide friend? In your post, you say "we were running late," "we booked Brandon for two full days," and that you got sunburned on the boat, but you didn't say anything about YOUR fishing experience. You mentioned that your buddy told you Brandon put him on some good fish. Were you witness to that?

I'm not trying to say you're in the wrong here by any means. I'm just trying to figure out what YOUR fishing experience with Brandon was.


----------



## Naturecoastfly

Had an experience similar to this in Canada back in 2018 I won’t mention the outfitter. Dude took my deposit and ghosted me until like midnight the day before we had agreed to fish.

I called all the local guides I could find on a google search the day before and everyone was booked. All had the same story- your outfitter is a loser and basically puts any of his bartender buddies with a pulse in a drift boat for you.

My guide was obviously hungover, showed up late, but my gawd we caught fish. I couldn’t have cared less if he was a serial killer he was my hero that day 🤣


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Naturecoastfly said:


> Had an experience similar to this in Canada back in 2018 I won’t mention the outfitter. Dude took my deposit and ghosted me until like midnight the day before we had agreed to fish.
> 
> I called all the local guides I could find on a google search the day before and everyone was booked. All had the same story- your outfitter is a loser and basically puts any of his bartender buddies with a pulse in a drift boat for you.
> 
> My guide was obviously hungover, showed up late, but my gawd we caught fish. I couldn’t have cared less if he was a serial killer he was my hero that day 🤣


Sounds like you didn’t need a guide!


----------



## mossman

beauhill said:


> I don't post here, but I do search here frequently to read guide recommendations. I wanted to post my experience in the Middle Keys so someone doesn't have the same issues I had.
> 
> I planned a trip to the Middle Keys in early March, so I started looking into guides back in December. I came across Capt Brandon Henley (Florida Keys Fly Fishing), and it looked promising. I called Brandon and had a decent discussion and he seemed knowledgeable, so I sent him $150 and booked two days the first week of March.
> 
> A few days prior to fishing, I was getting excited for the trip so I reached out to Brandon a couple of times via text and phone to get some details on the trip (meeting place, time, gear, etc) and to see how the fishing had been...but it was radio silence. Finally, at about 6 PM the night before the first guided day I'm able to speak with Brandon. We work out meeting location, gear, and time and everything seemed set. About 15 minutes later he texts me that he "forgot" that he had a Coast Guard physical the next day and could no longer take me. He wanted me to go with one of his guide buddies. A quick internet search and one of the first results is his mugshot for felony abuse and obstruction...not really a guy I want to be fishing with. I tell Brandon that wasn't the deal and that I'm not going to go with the other guide. He is cordial and says he'll refund my deposit.
> 
> Fast forward to a couple weeks later and I still haven't received the refund. I reach back out to him and again he promises to send the money back. Two days later, still no luck. I reach back out to him and then he becomes hostile...telling me to "Go fuck myself" and that I'm an "arrogant prick." He's now refusing to refund my money. For clarity, after I texted the second time about the deposit he texted back a story that his wife died of an overdose and his young son is keeping him busy (something I sympathize with, but not a reason for stealing money). It also appears that may be a complete fabrication based on his social media posts.
> 
> I would highly recommend folks staying away from Brandon; he has a reputation with other guides of being like this. For me, it's not the $150 (although I really think he should refund it) he put a huge damper on a trip I was really excited for.
> 
> On the other hand, Capt Todd Zeils was over the top exceptional, and really came through in a pinch. He took me out on his day off after the plans with Brandon fell through, and then lined up another guide (Capt Dale Bishop) for the second day who was equally as professional and a great dude/fisherman.


Read my post about my recent trip with Brandon Henley. Your situation pales by comparison.


----------



## Palm Island

Gg


----------



## Barbless Bob

For what it is worth: Hiring a guide for the first time is tricky and can be alot like going out on a blind date. I've hired at least 75 different fly fishing guides throughout Florida. Over the decades, I've kept a list of the best and worst. Bottom line is that I will never fish again with about 12 of them (they get Fs and Ds), and there are about 12 on my very best guides list (they get A+s). It really doesn't take long to figure out if a guide know his/her stuff or not. Virtually all of the A+ guides are over 65 and have guided for at least 20 or more years. Three on the list are in their 80s and are still guiding (but only with anglers on THEIR select list). That's not to say that you shouldn't hire young guides. In fact, on most of my two-week long trips, I try to hire a new, young guide for 2-3 days...a few of them have been close to A status. But, there is no substitute for experience, which includes knowing where to find targeted fish in different tide and weather conditions; how to run a safe trip; and how to immediately foster a cooperative, friendly, trustworthy, team-work relationship. Whenever I'm booking a new guide, I'm always cautious and always call a few times well before the trip dates. If the guide is hard to reach and takes days to respond to voice messages, be EXTRA cautious. Do not depend on text messages. Many Android cell phones have undependable service, especially with responding texts.


----------



## 7WT

Good advice Barbless though I will say some of the best guides I have fished with in the keys for tarpon have been "younger" guides and I have fished with a bunch of the classic guys. Research and word of mouth helps. When I was hiring guides and I found one that we worked well together with experise on the guide's part I tended to stick with that guide for years.


----------



## Barbless Bob

7WT said:


> Good advice Barbless though I will say some of the best guides I have fished with in the keys for tarpon have been "younger" guides and I have fished with a bunch of the classic guys. Research and word of mouth helps. When I was hiring guides and I found one that we worked well together with experise on the guide's part I tended to stick with that guide for years.


Thanks for the feedback. I totally agree that when you find a great guide and you both enjoy working together, by all means stick with him. I've been fishing with one of my guides multiple times a year for more than 20 years. Lots of fish caught and released, lots of great dinners together, and too many adventures on the water to recount.


----------



## johnnyomalley101

I have fished with Brandon multiple times and am doing so today and tomorrow. None of these accusations rings true based on my experience. So not sure what the deal is, but I fish with a lot of guides, and Brandon is among the best.


----------



## ElLobo

johnnyomalley101 said:


> I have fished with Brandon multiple times and am doing so today and tomorrow. None of these accusations rings true based on my experience. So not sure what the deal is, but I fish with a lot of guides, and Brandon is among the best.


Brandon? Is that you?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

johnnyomalley101 said:


> I have fished with Brandon multiple times and am doing so today and tomorrow. None of these accusations rings true based on my experience. So not sure what the deal is, but I fish with a lot of guides, and Brandon is among the best.


Who’s gear are you using?


----------



## tarponandtailers

johnnyomalley101 said:


> I have fished with Brandon multiple times and am doing so today and tomorrow. None of these accusations rings true based on my experience. So not sure what the deal is, but I fish with a lot of guides, and Brandon is among the best.


HEY BRANDON, WAS THAT YOU POLING PERMITOPIA YESTERDAY?


----------



## The Fin

Barbless Bob said:


> For what it is worth: Hiring a guide for the first time is tricky and can be alot like going out on a blind date. I've hired at least 75 different fly fishing guides throughout Florida. Over the decades, I've kept a list of the best and worst. Bottom line is that I will never fish again with about 12 of them (they get Fs and Ds), and there are about 12 on my very best guides list (they get A+s). It really doesn't take long to figure out if a guide know his/her stuff or not. Virtually all of the A+ guides are over 65 and have guided for at least 20 or more years. Three on the list are in their 80s and are still guiding (but only with anglers on THEIR select list). That's not to say that you shouldn't hire young guides. In fact, on most of my two-week long trips, I try to hire a new, young guide for 2-3 days...a few of them have been close to A status. But, there is no substitute for experience, which includes knowing where to find targeted fish in different tide and weather conditions; how to run a safe trip; and how to immediately foster a cooperative, friendly, trustworthy, team-work relationship. Whenever I'm booking a new guide, I'm always cautious and always call a few times well before the trip dates. If the guide is hard to reach and takes days to respond to voice messages, be EXTRA cautious. Do not depend on text messages. Many Android cell phones have undependable service, especially with responding texts.


Sometimes, the younger/newer guides are hungry to build a name for themselves. They have boundless energy. There are also some of the older, more seasoned guides that fall into their “same old routines”! There’s certainly nothing wrong with going with what you know, what’s worked in the past, but there are times that thinking outside that box is a better tactic.


----------



## The Fin

johnnyomalley101 said:


> I have fished with Brandon multiple times and am doing so today and tomorrow. None of these accusations rings true based on my experience. So not sure what the deal is, but I fish with a lot of guides, and Brandon is among the best.


Remember, in some circles, you’re guilty until proven innocent!


----------



## 7WT

Clearly that is Henley. Adds to the Never ever Never hire!!!


----------



## TX_Brad

johnnyomalley101 said:


> I have fished with Brandon multiple times and am doing so today and tomorrow. None of these accusations rings true based on my experience. So not sure what the deal is, but I fish with a lot of guides, and Brandon is among the best.


Pics or it didn't happen (include the rods)


----------



## jonny

kjnengr said:


> How was the fairy dust prepared? I know a guy who is pretty good with wild game, but I'm not sure of his capabilities with fantasy creatures.
> 
> Another question..... Are permit only desirable because they are difficult? If they were as bitey as bluegill on a bed, would we even care about them?
> [/QUOTE


----------



## kjnengr

Me thinks they would still be desirable. They seem to be pretty strong fish that fight and can be sight fished on the flats. However, if they would be easy, they would not likely be nearly as alluring. They would get knocked off the pedestal pretty quickly. No major tournaments, and no rich guy spending $$$$ for hundreds of guided trips. 

Think of the lowly redfish.....


Another question..... If sheepshead were less plentiful with similar numbers to permit, would they be more desirable?


----------



## mossman

TX_Brad said:


> Pics or it didn't happen (include the rods)


After going to Three fake address the Police sent pics to us with 5 of the 6 Rods sitting on a dock. I am out a new Abel SDS and a Hardy Fly rod. Brandon is a a very bad person. I'm glad you are fishing with him and hope he does not rip you off or jerk you around.


----------



## TX_Brad

mossman said:


> After going to Three fake address the Police sent pics to us with 5 of the 6 Rods sitting on a dock. I am out a new Abel SDS and a Hardy Fly rod. Brandon is a a very bad person. *I'm glad you are fishing with him* and hope he does not rip you off or jerk you around.


Um...what? Did you just reply to the wrong post or have trouble comprehending?


----------



## The Fin

TX_Brad said:


> Um...what? Did you just reply to the wrong post or have trouble comprehending?


Checkout the OP! I think that’s where this all started.


----------



## TX_Brad

The Fin said:


> Checkout the OP! I think that’s where this all started.


I get that, but he replied to my post and told me to enjoy fishing with him


----------



## The Fin

TX_Brad said:


> I get that, but he replied to my post and told me to enjoy fishing with him


Monkeypox?


----------

